# croppie on a fly



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

its alot of fun to catch those guyz on a 3wt. fly rod......even thou they are so small it bends that light rod over and if you set your drag lighg its kinda like fighting a big fish lol......black bead headed woolie-boogers work really well and ive heard good things about using a price nymph


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Caught my first crappie on the fly this summer with a Size 4 Beadhead Wooly Bugger in Olive/Olive that I tied up last year. I'd like to do more of that!


----------

